# Why does everyone in this forum hate everything?



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 4, 2014)

Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here even the AAA titles. So much complaining about even Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Hyrule Warriors. The amiibo boards are all hateful and the wiiu suggestion board is just bashing Sonic and Watch Dogs. Is everyone 11-14 years old and in puberty in here getting all upset over such things


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

I dunno honestly.

A lot of people just have hate in this forum for some reason.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 4, 2014)

it's not this forum, it's the internet, humanity, idk it's just how everybody is

but also yeah age might have something to do with it. as you get older you start to have worse problems to whine about then poorly-crafted amiibos. but when you're a kid it's a SERIOUS ISSUE

I don't mean to pick out certain age groups in particular either, younger people can obviously be mature and older people can be extremely immature. So you can easily replace "kid" with "immature adult" above.


----------



## Cory (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll fight whoever insults hyrule warriors


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 4, 2014)

I HATE THIS THREAADD!!! Jk, well, Amiibo, Sonic, Watch Dogs... are things that have a lot of haters so...


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 4, 2014)

I have no idea, I sort of just read and laugh at those post.

speaking of Amiibo figures honestly I just want them so I can collect and display them lol


----------



## MisterEnigma (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome to the internet, where idiots with opinions roam freely.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

opinions are not facts so who cares....


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 4, 2014)

I said one version of a Sonic game couldn't stand up to another. I don't see how that's hate. It's like saying drinking a cup of coffee is better than drinking a cup of ****: a fact.

I can't speak for all the other "hate" mentioned, though I will say that Smash is always overhyped. They're okay games, but the amount of excitement people feel for them is overblown.

*Edit:* I think you may be mistaking people expecting some sort of quality in their games for hate.

With people complaining about Amiibo, it's because the E3 models were beautiful. Then we see the actual production and it looks like low quality crap.
With Smash it's because Sakurai made a lot of promises, and kept talking about balance and whatnot. The latest patch was to balance the game - something that the base product should have been already.
With Watch_Dogs... Well, the quality of Ubisoft's products has been dropping tremendously and people are noticing. Of course they're going to complain. Watch_Dogs had a ton of glitches in it when it was released. I'm not sure how that is now, but when you've got a company promising a great game and they deliver something that's not even been tested for bugs, people have the right to complain. The same with the new Assassin's Creed.

Maybe the age group you mentioned are the ones that actually can accept this. A lot of the people I've noticed "hating" on these things are older people, who come from a generation during which games and products were extensively tested before they were released. There was no period after releasing that they could fix this. The previous generations of consoles made that possible, and developers and publishers have noticeably become lazier because of it. Holding companies to a standard is something that should always be done...

Unless you're happy paying for pre-alpha Early Access games. You're literally paying companies to bug test their games for them - something they would once have to pay _you_ for.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2014)

Bc I can rek them at Mario Kart and Smash Bros tbh


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 4, 2014)

Opinions. Some people hate Amiibo, some people hate Mario Kart, it's all on what they think.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 4, 2014)

It's in human nature to whine about everything.


----------



## n64king (Dec 4, 2014)

Omg there was a large edit back there haha.
But yeah you'd think there'd be more positive things to say, like my thread. Hello, all those poll votes but nobody barely wanted to say anything nice, as usual LOL.

I had fun with Mario 3D World but I'm probably going to be reminded of it as the least popular Mario console game ever cause everyone threw such a huge fit over it for nothing. Hyrule Warriors comes with a lot of disappointing talk too even though they're both fun. Good thing it's not ruining my enjoyment of the games.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 4, 2014)

The hate here is no different from any other forum or website on the Internet. Also, holding an unfavorable opinion of something doesn't mean you outright hate it.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 4, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here even the AAA titles. So much complaining about even Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Hyrule Warriors. The amiibo boards are all hateful and the wiiu suggestion board is just bashing Sonic and Watch Dogs. Is everyone 11-14 years old and in puberty in here getting all upset over such things



what the heck what are the AAA titles
do you mean AA or what

NEWS FLASH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
_people on internet are full of hate because theyre humans_


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 4, 2014)

computertrash said:


> what the heck what are the AAA titles
> do you mean AA or what


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_(game_industry)


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here even the AAA titles. So much complaining about even Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Hyrule Warriors. The amiibo boards are all hateful and the wiiu suggestion board is just bashing Sonic and Watch Dogs. Is everyone 11-14 years old and in puberty in here getting all upset over such things



That's because most games ARE poorly made, ESPECIALLY the AAA titles.

A sickeningly large majority of developers though their games in worse and worse states with the mindset of "we'll fix it later" and use paying customers as beta testers. It's even worse when you're going the Capcom/Ubisoft route of cutting out parts of your games and selling it later. It's not good enough and it shouldn't even happen, but it does and the worst part is, people are thinking "it's normal" and defending all this pure laziness, making the this sorta crap worse.

There WAS a time where you could't update games. If you bought a game and it was literally unplayable (like an increasing number of games these days) that game would fail. Games got released in a condition where they HAD to be fully playable and bugs/glitches had to be at a complete minimum. I still expect games to be of this quality on release when I'm paying the sorts of prices they ask, not to have to find all the bugs and glitches for them. I'm not a friggin' beta tester, I'm a customer.
Hell, the only real glitches I EVER remember coming across at all when I was younger was 'Missingno' in Pokemon and I actually had to purposely do that myself. These days I run into glitches all the bloody time without looking for them at all.






I don't have a problem with Smash or Mario Kart...Possibly because I missed out on any 'game breaking' problems due to Europe getting things later.

I like Hyrule Warriors, but in a thread asking about 'suggestions about WiiU games' I'm obviously going to throw out my opinion that I also think it's really repetitive, easy and not a game I can play for longer than an hour at a time. It's called "giving an honest opinion", and you can do that whilst also saying you like the game.

In the case of Amiibo when talking about Smash, it's probably because they were hyped up to seem like "the greatest thing ever" only to fall short of that by a long shot. People are going to bash them and throw hate around, especially if they've thrown money at these things that were advertised as something 'groundbreaking'.

I could go into vast detail about Watch_dogs, but the game doesn't deserve more than a fart noise and a middle finger salute. It doesn't help that the company behind them are arguably worse than EA (I could write an essay on everything wrong with Ubisoft).



I praise things when I think they're worth praising. I complain if something's bad/a lot worse than advertised and I've likely spent money on it.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_(game_industry)



o...h...
i should have known
i know what an AAA/S ranking is *i should have known this*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 4, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here *even the AAA titles.*



funny thing is a lot of these ARE poorly made

due to yearly release cycles


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 4, 2014)

You're going to get hate everywhere...? In fact it's not as much as some of the other places I frequent. Honestly that's the internet for you tbh.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2014)

...There's no Hyrule Warriors hate


----------



## Flop (Dec 4, 2014)

Cory said:


> I'll fight whoever insults hyrule warriors


This.

Hyrule Warriors 4 lyfe

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> ...There's no Hyrule Warriors hate


What about ORAS?  It has everything. 

Except,  ya know,  Helioptile


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2014)

My opinion of a summary of this forum's main hatred targets:

1. limited collectibles
2. having new collectibles
3. whining about games not having X or Y feature

True story. No offense to anyone or any group or body (i.e. staff).


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ...There's no Hyrule Warriors hate




I tried to hate it...I hate Dynasty Warriors...But Hyrule Warriors was strangely enjoyable even though it had the same things I hated about Dynasty Warriors...


I blame Lana. You can't put a generically adorable anime character in a game and then expect me to hate it...


Well played, Koei Tecmo...Well Played.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm surprised that many people didn't like Smash 4 as it is, there are legitamite reasons to hate over it which I can agree to an extent.

But...it's smash...I have to play it...it's life..


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'm surprised that many people didn't like Smash 4 as it is, there are legitamite reasons to hate over it which I can agree to an extent.
> 
> But...it's smash...I have to play it...it's life..



I didn't think anybody was hating Smash 4 at all until I saw this thread saying people are hating on Smash 4


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Tao said:


> I didn't think anybody was hating Smash 4 at all until I saw this thread saying people are hating on Smash 4


I know right?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 4, 2014)

Because they don't...?

A. A few people hating something doesn't mean everyone hates it.
B. Someone hating something doesn't mean that person hates everything.
C. Noticing the flaws of something =/= hate.


----------



## Joy (Dec 4, 2014)

I love stuff


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Because they don't...?
> 
> A. A few people hating something doesn't mean everyone hates it.
> B. Someone hating something doesn't mean that person hates everything.
> C. Noticing the flaws of something =/= hate.





Why am I imagining that "Amiibo sucks" has somehow translated somewhere to "Smash 4 sucks"?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Flop said:


> What about ORAS?  It has everything.
> 
> Except,  ya know,  Helioptile


It also doesn't have Mega Flygon.

Da Jerkz.


----------



## Radagast (Dec 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Maybe the age group you mentioned are the ones that actually can accept this. A lot of the people I've noticed "hating" on these things are older people, who come from a generation during which games and products were extensively tested before they were released. There was no period after releasing that they could fix this. The previous generations of consoles made that possible, and developers and publishers have noticeably become lazier because of it. Holding companies to a standard is something that should always be done...
> 
> Unless you're happy paying for pre-alpha Early Access games. You're literally paying companies to bug test their games for them - something they would once have to pay _you_ for.



Halo: Master Patch Collection



sp19047 said:


> I'm surprised that many people didn't like Smash 4 as it is, there are legitamite reasons to hate over it which I can agree to an extent.



Like the limit on the amount of taunting you can do in with anyone mode -_-


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not saying anyones a hater, but that's how your interpreting it


----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It also doesn't have Mega Flygon.
> 
> Da Jerkz.



Don't forget the Battle Frontier :-(


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here even the AAA titles. So much complaining about even Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Hyrule Warriors. The amiibo boards are all hateful and the wiiu suggestion board is just bashing Sonic and Watch Dogs. Is everyone 11-14 years old and in puberty in here getting all upset over such things



the internet is made mainly of three things
trolls
Oders
and hate


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2014)

Radagast said:


> Like the limit on the amount of taunting you can do in with anyone mode -_-





There's a limit to taunting? 


WURST GAYME EVA 2k14!!!


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

There are people who oppose the idea of world peace
so yeah
everything has haters


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Don't forget the Battle Frontier :-(



Oh no, that's happening...EVENTUALLY....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> There's a limit to taunting?
> 
> 
> WURST GAYME EVA 2k14!!!


7.8/10
"Too much taunting"


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2014)

Tao said:


> I tried to hate it...I hate Dynasty Warriors...But Hyrule Warriors was strangely enjoyable even though it had the same things I hated about Dynasty Warriors...
> 
> 
> I blame Lana. You can't put a generically adorable anime character in a game and then expect me to hate it...
> ...



Lana is literally my favoritest character


----------



## nard (Dec 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Lana is literally my favoritest character



lana kawaii desu babe am i rite oath 


Eh, I usually only see hate on 'bad' villagers moving in, and I'm barely active in those parts of the forums.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here even the AAA titles. So much complaining about even Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Hyrule Warriors. The amiibo boards are all hateful and the wiiu suggestion board is just bashing Sonic and Watch Dogs. Is everyone 11-14 years old and in puberty in here getting all upset over such things



Probably because they're hardly trying with Smash Bros or Mario Kart, Hyrule Warriors is the superior Nintendo product there if only thanks to Lana 7.8/10 not enough Lana.


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 5, 2014)

There's a lot of complaints and opinions that aren't just whining. People are also free to form opinions on games, just as you can read a book or watch a TV show and talk about what you liked or disliked about it. It can be something serious like the content of a game or something like the graphics. Sometimes it's that sort of feedback from players that lead game companies to do a better job with features and design in the next game they release.

I don't think it's fair to think that everyone who complains about a game is an entitled brat. If you buy a game out of your budget for a certain month and it's buggy or badly-designed, it can be frustrating.

There are people who are really entitled when they complain, like when people say stuff like how a game should cater more to older players when that game was designed from the start to appeal to a younger audience or to be suitable for everyone.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Lana is literally my favoritest character





Today you have made an enemy of questionable power.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> Today you have made an enemy of questionable power.



Lana is awesome go away


----------



## Bassy (Dec 5, 2014)

People aren't acting any different than anywhere else on the world. 

It takes a little trick to turn your focus around and pay more attention to the positive things.

Complaining is easy.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Lana is awesome go away





I read it as 'least favorite' somehow...You win this round.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2014)

A lot of people (in the world) are generally negative.  I don't like negativity though.


----------



## Cory (Dec 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Lana is literally my favoritest character



Lana is the savior


----------



## kesttang (Dec 5, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here even the AAA titles. So much complaining about even Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Hyrule Warriors. The amiibo boards are all hateful and the wiiu suggestion board is just bashing Sonic and Watch Dogs. Is everyone 11-14 years old and in puberty in here getting all upset over such things



To be honest, this is the internet. With internet, there are a lot of trolls. I usually just ignore reading troll's comments and move on. Who really cares, right? There is a poll somewhere that shows the age demographic of this forum.


----------



## n64king (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> Why am I imagining that "Amiibo sucks" has somehow translated somewhere to "Smash 4 sucks"?



Late as hell, but this haha Everyone kinda went limp when they figured out Smash 4 is the same as the Wii just for a new generation. Like everytime. I mean really why do we go through this with each iteration of game.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

n64king said:


> Late as hell, but this haha Everyone kinda went limp when they figured out Smash 4 is the same as the Wii just for a new generation. Like everytime. I mean really why do we go through this with each iteration of game.




I think I'm just happy to GET a Smash with every generation. I just like having more characters and stages, anything else is a bonus.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

n64king said:


> Late as hell, but this haha Everyone kinda went limp when they figured out Smash 4 is the same as the Wii just for a new generation. Like everytime. I mean really why do we go through this with each iteration of game.



What do you ezpext them to do to revolutionize it.

Of coutse itll be almost the same


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> What do you ezpext them to do to revolutionize it.





Super Smash Sisters?


Good luck filling the roster though.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> Super Smash Sisters?
> 
> 
> Good luck filling the roster though.



It's actually Super Bash Sisters.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 5, 2014)

Thread rating -1/10.  
Hate rating H/10.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Thread rating -1/10.
> Hate rating *H8*/10.




Fixed


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2014)

n64king said:


> Late as hell, but this haha Everyone kinda went limp when they figured out Smash 4 is the same as the Wii just for a new generation. Like everytime. I mean really why do we go through this with each iteration of game.



Remember how Pokemon made a serious and worthwhile change to its mechanics in recent years?


Hell, I'd say Smash did more. The core gameplay is the same, but the mechanics are clearly different from Brawl. Not just in fighters being retooled, but also various changes to the gameplay itself. Chain grabs being out, rolls being far more viable, the game being faster than Brawl, etc. Pretty sure its been said before, but to me Smash 4 feels like they in general that they took the good gameplay mechanics that both Melee and Brawl had and tossed out the bad.

Meanwhile Pokemon's just been rehashing the same **** while adding in features, that while interesting, don't do anything to affect its core gameplay. The last truly notable thing I can recall is the physical/special split gen4 had. Possibly the changes to breeding mechanics, but in Pokemon's hacked as **** economy that's honestly not all that notable to me. Everything else is just a gimmick.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Remember how Pokemon made a serious and worthwhile change to its mechanics in recent years?
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd say Smash did more. The core gameplay is the same, but the mechanics are clearly different from Brawl. Not just in fighters being retooled, but also various changes to the gameplay itself. Chain grabs being out, rolls being far more viable, the game being faster than Brawl, etc. Pretty sure its been said before, but to me Smash 4 feels like they in general that they took the good gameplay mechanics that both Melee and Brawl had and tossed out the bad.
> ...


I wouldn't say that Pokemon's rehashing, they're just making the game mechanics much better than previous games did.

Seriously, it will never be as broken as Gen I ever again.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Remember how Pokemon made a serious and worthwhile change to its mechanics in recent years?
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd say Smash did more. The core gameplay is the same, but the mechanics are clearly different from Brawl. Not just in fighters being retooled, but also various changes to the gameplay itself. Chain grabs being out, rolls being far more viable, the game being faster than Brawl, etc. Pretty sure its been said before, but to me Smash 4 feels like they in general that they took the good gameplay mechanics that both Melee and Brawl had and tossed out the bad.
> ...



I dunno...Something as simple as just adding a new 'type' can really mix things up with a formula as simple as Pokemon. I can imagine it being especially true for anybody who plays it competitively (I don't...I just play it). 

I think that saying "Pokemon keeps rehashing things" is the same as saying "Super Mario Sunshine is the same as Mario 64". One tiny little addition = entirely different game.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> I dunno...Something as simple as just adding a new 'type' can really mix things up with a formula as simple as Pokemon. I can imagine it being especially true for anybody who plays it competitively (I don't...I just play it).
> 
> I think that saying "Pokemon keeps rehashing things" is the same as saying "Super Mario Sunshine is the same as Mario 64". One tiny little addition = entirely different game.


Not to mention that if you change the specifics in that with those of other Nintendo franchises you'll see it applies to most of Nintendo's franchises, actually. The Legend of Zelda, Super Mario, Star Fox (not counting Adventures), Metroid... If you want to be that critical about Pokemon, you'd need to be critical about these as well. It's all "rehashing" in that sense.

And the same can be said for Smash. The core gameplay is the same - you're just using Nintendo characters to beat up other Nintendo characters. There are small changes to the gameplay, sure, but Pokemon has had small changes to the gameplay in each generation. Don't throw one franchise up into the heavens when all the things you praise are pretty much the same things you whine about with another franchise.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, I should mention I only used Pokemon as an example because of how popular it is here. Simply to make a point of "don't praise one thing that stays largely the same and then ***** about another."


I'm fully aware how Nintendo in general plays all their majors IPs mainline games safe. Hell, you could even argue this for spinoffs such as Mario Kart. I just didn't mention everything to avoid redundancy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I think that saying "Pokemon keeps rehashing things" is the same as saying "Super Mario Sunshine is the same as Mario 64". One tiny little addition = entirely different game.



this isn't comparable


though I will give that I forgot about fairy-type, but honestly when in general the only notable ones are what got retyped and last I checked dragon's still ****ting all over the meta

eeehhhhh


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Oh yeah, I should mention I only used Pokemon as an example because of how popular it is here. Simply to make a point of "don't praise one thing that stays largely the same and then ***** about another."
> 
> 
> I'm fully aware how Nintendo in general plays all their majors IPs mainline games safe. Hell, you could even argue this for spinoffs such as Mario Kart. I just didn't mention everything to avoid redundancy.
> ...



It sort of is comparable.
All they really did with Sunshine was give Mario a water gun. Aside from that, the game worked exactly the same as Mario 64, yet it felt so different.


I dunno about what type is owning 'meta' since I never get competitive with Pokemon, so it largely doesn't affect me. I think there's always going to be one type owning the majority though.

Still, I forget about 'fairy' even being a thing and keep forgetting what it's strong/weak against...Which is kind of irritating as I always have a Mawile in my team (which is one of the 'reclassed' typed)


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 5, 2014)

Because we like *****ing a lot!  

Now then, this thread is offensive and I hate it and..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> It sort of is comparable.
> All they really did with Sunshine was give Mario a water gun. Aside from that, the game worked exactly the same as Mario 64, yet it felt so different.



except you need FLUDD to complete the game

meanwhile you can pretty much ignore anything Fairy-types bring just fine unless you're playing competitively

ergo, not comparable


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ...There's no Hyrule Warriors hate



You're blind as hell.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 5, 2014)

I did not notice all the hate. I really should pay more attention to this forum (or less, depending on one's perspective).


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Because we like *****ing a lot!
> 
> Now then, this thread is offensive and I hate it and..




You make no sense whatsoever. Get out of here if you hate yet another thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> except you need FLUDD to complete the game
> 
> meanwhile you can pretty much ignore anything Fairy-types bring just fine unless you're playing competitively
> 
> ergo, not comparable




You never want to agree with anyone on any thread. How is that not comparable? They added barely anything and it's a rehash. Just because you're forced to use one new thing in one game (mario sunshine) and not in another (fairy-pokemon) doesn't mean it's not the same thing that feels different.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> What do you ezpext them to do to revolutionize it.
> 
> Of coutse itll be almost the same



You're missing every single point everyone is making lol Why are you talking

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> A lot of people (in the world) are generally negative.  I don't like negativity though.



You must dislike your forum population a lot.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 5, 2014)

WHY Y'ALL BE HATING

[posts hateful replies to people, ignores good points that were made]


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Can we all agree that Mario Kart 8 & Smash 4 are fun?


----------



## Joy (Dec 5, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Can we all agree that Mario Kart 8 & Smash 4 are fun?



Yes, yes we can


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 5, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Can we all agree that Mario Kart 8 & Smash 4 are fun?


Sure, as long as nobody starts claiming they're the be-all and end-all of video games.


----------



## n64king (Dec 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sure, as long as nobody starts claiming they're the be-all and end-all of video games.



Ooh now there's strings attached.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> WHY Y'ALL BE HATING
> 
> [posts hateful replies to people, ignores good points that were made]



That seems to describe you very well.


----------



## n64king (Dec 5, 2014)

There's like anger and insults every page on a board denouncing hate and it included TBT staff haha Awkward but then again there was that Brewsters Cafe fight week...


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 5, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> That seems to describe you very well.


And yet you're ignoring my first post in this thread, which has some good points which have been made various times in the thread - and all have been ignored by you just so you could reply to people with sarcasm and implying they're stupid.

A case of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> You're blind as hell.



Care to share the posts where people have "hated" the game?

It's extremely clear to me at this point that this thread was made by you to start drama and I'm hoping that it gets locked soon as it very clearly has achieved what you want.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sure, as long as nobody starts claiming they're the be-all and end-all of video games.



they are the be-all and end-all of video games

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> You never want to agree with anyone on any thread.



no, I'm just pointing out that its a poor comparison

a better comparison would've been something like a new powerup in a Mario game, and even then Mario doesn't have the need to know about them for anything competitive


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> except you need FLUDD to complete the game
> 
> meanwhile you can pretty much ignore anything Fairy-types bring just fine unless you're playing competitively
> 
> ergo, not comparable



True but you could arguably ignore all type matches entirely, spamming random moves and hoping for the best...I mean, 'Twitch plays Pokemon' proved that...

It's still however only a small addition that's made a large difference to the overall gameplay. Even if it's not such a huge difference 'casually', you even said yourself that 'fairy types' do make a difference at least competitively. 




LambdaDelta said:


> they are the be-all and end-all of video games




OH NO SHE DI-NT!


----------



## n64king (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> they are the be-all and end-all of video games



Uh oh now you've done it...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> True but you could arguably ignore all type matches entirely, spamming random moves and hoping for the best...I mean, 'Twitch plays Pokemon' proved that...



Oh yeah, certainly.

Mario and Pokemon in general just aren't that comparable.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Oh yeah, certainly.
> 
> Mario and Pokemon in general just aren't that comparable.



Well, competitive Pokemon is but casual...Not really.

You can still see the point I was making though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> Well, competitive Pokemon is but casual...Not really.
> 
> You can still see the point I was making though.



>implying competitive Mario exists

(yeah)


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> >implying competitive Mario exists
> 
> (yeah)



Not implying competitive Mario exists...All though it did...with competition speed runs way back when.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2014)

Tao said:


> Not implying competitive Mario exists...All though it did...with competition speed runs way back when.



you know what I mean


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

It's just the Internet I guess. //n  People just post their opinions and a lot of it has to do with complaining.  I won't lie; I like to complain on the Internet too, because there are people around you that you can vent to.  And typing words is a lot easier than speaking them. u v u;
But I'm 14 so what can I say?  I can be pretty immature myself at times sooo o u o


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> you know what I mean



You know what I meant ??


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 6, 2014)

Tao said:


> You know what I meant ??



You post so much dribble on these threads, all of it detracting us from the original topic and you keep making comparisons that don't make sense. *Competitive Mario.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> And yet you're ignoring my first post in this thread, which has some good points which have been made various times in the thread - and all have been ignored by you just so you could reply to people with sarcasm and implying they're stupid.
> 
> A case of the pot calling the kettle black.




You post like you came up with all of them by yourself. Everyone just ended up having the same opinion as you lol And I ignored you, not others cause you're pulling things out of your a** left and right that are irrelevant here and tell others what their opinions should be.
What if someone wanted MK8 and Smash to be their end all? What if someone likes Watch Dogs or Assassined Creed for Wii U instead of the others? Youre being a snob and rude, not just expressing your opinion. That wiiu game board totally only ended up focusing on Sonic and ubisoft because of you and got into an irritation over nothing. *No one asked you to criticize everyones suggestions and opinions.*


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Cudon (Dec 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> though I will give that I forgot about fairy-type, but honestly when in general the only notable ones are what got retyped and last I checked dragon's still ****ting all over the meta
> 
> eeehhhhh


Sorry to quote something from pages ago but the reason dragons are still all over the meta is mostly because the fairy types were more like a 'test'. Alot of them lack the stats to take on the dragons.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Care to share the posts where people have "hated" the game?
> 
> It's extremely clear to me at this point that this thread was made by you to start drama and I'm hoping that it gets locked soon as it very clearly has achieved what you want.


Basically flame wars will be starting riiggghttt?


----------



## Jawile (Dec 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Sorry to quote something from pages ago but the reason dragons are still all over the meta is mostly because the fairy types were more like a 'test'. Alot of them lack the stats to take on the dragons.



and the ones that have the stats wreck SO HARD

MEGA MAWILE
105 BASE ATTACK + HUGE POWER
SO COOL IT'S BANNED


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Sorry to quote something from pages ago but the reason dragons are still all over the meta is mostly because the fairy types were more like a 'test'. Alot of them lack the stats to take on the dragons.



oh yeah, I'm aware

tbh I don't think we'll ever have a solidly balanced meta anyways unless Gamefreak rebuilds from scratch

which won't ever happen because "muh transfers"



also, why is this thread even still allowed to exist?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 6, 2014)

because of christ


----------



## CR33P (Dec 6, 2014)

this thread is stupid i hate it
7.8/10 too much stupid


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 6, 2014)

CR33P said:


> this thread is stupid i hate it
> 7.8/10 too much stupid


pls stop h7.8in on it


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 6, 2014)

Tao said:


> I tried to hate it...I hate Dynasty Warriors...But Hyrule Warriors was strangely enjoyable even though it had the same things I hated about Dynasty Warriors...
> 
> 
> I blame Lana. You can't put a generically adorable anime character in a game and then expect me to hate it...
> ...



p much.




I still don't understand why agitha is there, I mean I could ***** about that but they made her pretty adorable so idk..idc


----------



## n64king (Dec 6, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> oh look that one little kid came back who got told off, remember when staff told you to just stop because you were out of control?



Someone take the stir stick away from this woman.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 6, 2014)

It's not the stir stick when it's the same old games the 11 year old has been playing. But hey if Staff let's this thread continue on then what's going to happen?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every thread whines about how stupid or poorly made every game is in here freAA titles. So much complaining about even Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Hyrule Warriors. The amiibo boards are all hateful and the wiiu suggestion board is just bashing Sonic and Watch Dogs. Is everyone 11-14 years old and in puberty in here getting all upset over such things



Why are you whining about us? Is the Internet not a place where we can complain and express our opinions freely no matter how wrong or childish they may be?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Basically flame wars will be starting riiggghttt?



Yeah pretty much. I really hope it's locked.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Yeah pretty much. I really hope it's locked.


Give it about 2 or 3 days before **** gets loose.


----------



## CR33P (Dec 7, 2014)

still not locked omg


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

CR33P said:


> still not locked omg


**** didn't break loose yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love it how many people do not want the new Animal Crossing to be on a console, even though that's going to happen anyways.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 7, 2014)

...So you _hate_ that everyone _hates_ things? That's hilarious!


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 7, 2014)

CR33P said:


> still not locked omg


They got banned. Let the thread die.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 7, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> **** didn't break loose yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love it how many people do not want the new Animal Crossing to be on a console, even though that's going to happen anyways.



To be completely honest, I don't mind Animal Crossing on console, but I'm not going to purchase a new system just for Animal Crossing until I have some money to spend. Money is a little tight right now lol.


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> You post so much dribble on these threads, all of it detracting us from the original topic and you keep making comparisons that don't make sense. *Competitive Mario.*
> [/B]
> [/SIZE]




Stop whining about things, I thought you hated people whining about things. 





And that saying is 'drivel', not 'dribble'...Though I would rather speak drivel than start whiny hateful bait threads that are obviously directed at a handful of specific users.





Besides, my comparison wasn't supposed to be suggesting 'competitive Mario', it just got turned around against me to imply that. But anyway...






It's actually a thing, so well done trying to make me look stupid by implying it isn't. Now stop being silly.


----------



## n64king (Dec 7, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I love it how many people do not want the new Animal Crossing to be on a console, even though that's going to happen anyways.



Everyone has been fighting that since the day New Leaf came out. Why anyone actually thought the 3DS would get another Animal Crossing and skip the WiiU due to bad launch sales was so dumb lol Where are all those people now saying the WiiU wouldn't get an AC game?!


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 7, 2014)

n64king said:


> Everyone has been fighting that since the day New Leaf came out. Why anyone actually thought the 3DS would get another Animal Crossing and skip the WiiU due to bad launch sales was so dumb lol Where are all those people now saying the WiiU wouldn't get an AC game?!


It can be argued that Nintendo would consider skipping a console version due to how poorly City Folk/Let's Go to the City performed. However, ACNL also turned out to be a system seller for the 3DS and attracted many new customers from demographics they did not expect. Then again, would those same demographics consider buying a Wii U _just_ so they can play AC? Both sides that are speculating about it can bring up arguments and counter-arguments to support what they're saying. In the end it's useless anyway, since Nintendo will make a decision they feel is best for the franchise.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm fine with some of the games Nintendo has put out this year, but of course there are always things that I think would make them better or more enjoyable. I think part of the reason people get angry is because they state what they want in a new game in a series etc. all over the internet yet developers seem to ignore the majority of opinions (probably because everyone just goes and buys the game anyway).


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

I think the only game that people don't hate here is Fantasy Life....that's something.


----------



## Radagast (Dec 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It can be argued that Nintendo would consider skipping a console version due to how poorly City Folk/Let's Go to the City performed.


Personally I think City Folk did so poorly because it's pretty much the same exact thing as Wild World


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I think the only game that people don't hate here is Fantasy Life....that's something.



There will be at least one person that hates it...There has to be, this is the internet.



If not, I shall become that person.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

Radagast said:


> Personally I think City Folk did so poorly because it's pretty much the same exact thing as Wild World



That was basically the problem.

CF was basically an expansion of WW with little changes (though some of the changes they made are really really dumb), it had so much potiential and they never did anything with it.


----------



## n64king (Dec 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It can be argued that Nintendo would consider skipping a console version due to how poorly City Folk/Let's Go to the City performed. However, ACNL also turned out to be a system seller for the 3DS and attracted many new customers from demographics they did not expect. Then again, would those same demographics consider buying a Wii U _just_ so they can play AC? Both sides that are speculating about it can bring up arguments and counter-arguments to support what they're saying. In the end it's useless anyway, since Nintendo will make a decision they feel is best for the franchise.




That last part is my point. The speculation gets out of control and it turns into fighting over silly things. People fight and tear each other up on the forums about it but the answer is usually always the same "console then handheld then console then handheld", they tend to releases in patterns. I guess people would rather argue than look at the history.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I agree with the CF speculation, it makes sense. CF did awkwardly, but so haven't games and that doesn't mean they drop it or skip a console entirely. It would have had to sold poorer than it did.
Fire Emblem was something we almost lost, they even said it, AC is too popular. That seems like a fair enough answer even if it's simple.
Errg plus they could try and milk the Amiibo more in a WiiU AC if they felt like it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

wasn't there a leaked silhouette or something for a Tom Nook amiibo?

Animal Crossing U confirmed


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> wasn't there a leaked silhouette or something for a Tom Nook amiibo?
> 
> Animal Crossing U confirmed


Along with Bowser and Link Amiibos which didn't match up with the ones in production.
Then they turned out to just be from the E3 mock-up. So, not real.


----------



## Elise (Dec 8, 2014)

I think there's an important distinction between hate and constructive criticism. I agree that comments that just bash a game without giving any legitimate reasons for disliking it are annoying and unproductive. However, I have no problems at all with people making reasonable complaints about a game, and I'm not just saying that because I've done it myself on here. For me personally, most of the games I criticise are ones that I had high hopes for or are part of a series I enjoy. I find it very disappointing when games like this have obvious and preventable faults, especially if they are due to laziness or greed on the part of the game company. I, like a lot of people, like to share my disappointment with others and this is a great place to do it. Also, constructive criticism usually leads to a good discussion if people are people are respectful to one another.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 8, 2014)

In several Amiibo sites/signs, Nintendo has used a picture of Tom Nook, and three Pikmin.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Along with Bowser and Link Amiibos which didn't match up with the ones in production.
> Then they turned out to just be from the E3 mock-up. So, not real.



*whoosh*


----------

